# Detective Andrew F. Faggio



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*

*Andrew F. Faggio*

New Haven Police Department, Connecticut

End of Watch: Wednesday, January 11, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 46
*Tour:* 14 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 1/31/2003
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial



Detective Andrew Faggio succumbed to injuries sustained in an automobile accident on January 31, 2003, while en route to a stakeout assignment at approximately 4:00 am.

He was cresting a hill on Durham Road, in Madison, when he encountered an oncoming vehicle in his travel lane. He swerved to avoid striking the vehicle, but his car spun around and struck a tree. Detective Faggio suffered severe head injuries and slipped into a coma, from which he never emerged.

Detective Faggio had served with the New Haven Police Department for 14 years at the time of the crash. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Dean M. Esserman 
New Haven Police Department
1 Union Avenue
New Haven, CT 06519

Phone: (203) 946-6316

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21088-detective-andrew-f-faggio#ixzz1jCMRAcz8​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Detective Faggio


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

RIP Detective Faggio


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective


----------

